# Les cigognes éméchées... V.2



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

:rateau:  Après *l'immense* succès :rateau:  
des *Cigognes éméchées V.1*
voici la V2 qui arrive à point nommé.

Donc pour commencer,
Hô miracle de la medecine génétique,

_Mme BobbyblurkPaddle et Mr EdmusicoStyle
vous annonce la naissance de leur fils :
*BobbynounHead !!!*_





:love:  _Lé ty pas mignion hein?_ :love: 

_Les parains et maraines sont invités 
à une pochtronade d'honneur dans la la clairière 
servant de décharge publique du châtiot....

 _​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

'sp&#232;ce de gros tocard!
  

edit : Par contre c'est pas normal que ce soit moi qui fasse la gonzesse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Y'aurait il un castor dans le bar Macg ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4028733 a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait il un castor dans le bar Macg ?



Non, mais on y a d&#233;j&#224; vu un Pollux ! 

EDIT : [MODE=Foutlamerde]



bobbynountchak a dit:


> edit : Par contre c'est pas normal que ce soit moi qui fasse la gonzesse...



Ed, y a Bobby qui dit que t'a une t&#234;te &#224; &#234;tre une gonzesse ![/MODE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

Non, je dis juste que c'est une pute, c'est donc normal que ce soit lui qui fasse la gonzesse.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Y'aurait il un castor dans le bar Macg ?



oui,  à queue plate. C'est mieux.

P'ting, mon nom d'indien de quand j'étais petit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 'spèce de gros tocard!
> 
> 
> edit : Par contre c'est pas normal que ce soit moi qui fasse la gonzesse...



Si c'est normal. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non, je dis juste que c'est une pute, c'est donc normal que ce soit lui qui fasse la gonzesse.



Je suis même, aux dires de Patochman, une pute putassière. Mais avec une grosse paire de c*******. 


Ned, comme Bobby, 'spèce de tocard. 

Bobby, j'ai une idée qui me vient...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui,  à queue plate. C'est mieux.
> 
> P'ting, mon nom d'indien de quand j'étais petit



Bon alors je tiens à te prévenir, tu l'as peut être oublié mais tu sais l'autre fois enfin bref ... ben ... on est les parents de Nephou


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

M'&#233;tonnerait qu'il appr&#233;cie. :mouais:

Bref. Si vous voulez bien pr&#233;senter vos montages, je crois que vous seriez un tout ptit poil plus dans le fil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

Tout le monde le sait, les périodes de troubles, de tension, comme les vagues de peste ou les coups d'état, font se rapprocher les gens...
Des idylles inattendues naissent.
Le calme revenu est souvent accompagné de son baby-boom.
Macgé n'échappe pas à la règle...
Odré a absolument voulu la garder, 
BackCat finira bien par la reconnaitre, 
en tout cas c'est sûr :




*BackDré*
Est promise à un grand avenir... 
CHAMPAGNE!!!​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Bordel ! Amenez-moi l'&#233;ther tout de suite !!!!!!!


----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2006)

> BackDré
> Est promise à un grand avenir...
> CHAMPAGNE!!!



L'éther ne suffirait pas à le /la faire taire...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4029412 a dit:
			
		

> Bordel ! Amenez-moi l'&#233;ther tout de suite !!!!!!!



Comment on fait pour la garde chaton ? tu pr&#233;f&#232;res le week end ou la semaine ? De toute fa&#231;on c'est biberon, j'vais pas donner la t&#233;t&#233; &#224; cette horreur de la nature  ah pardon, elle s'attaque d&#233;j&#224; au canap&#233; .... :affraid: 

*Reviens, nan, arr&#234;te, pas le chien, laisse le chien tranquille je t'ai dis !!!!!! ....*


    :love:     :love:    
:love: :love: :love:  :love: :love: :love:  :love: :love: :love: 

Je l'aimes d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ..



Il lui faudrait un peu de &#231;a non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

T'as un _ami_ dentiste peut-&#234;tre ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

C'est amusant comme les couples se forment parfois &#224; la surprise g&#233;n&#233;rale... 
Vous aviez peut &#234;tre remarqu&#233; qu'on ne voyait plus trop Touma&#239; ces derniers temps.
Elle &#233;tait en convalescence, bien s&#251;r!! 
La Horde &#233;tait tenue au secret, mais maintenant que l'enfant est l&#224;, nous pouvons laisser &#233;clater notre joie : 
PATOCHMA&#207; est enfin parmi nous!!! 





A force de se tourner autour comme &#231;a, il fallait bien qu'il se passe quelquechose...
Regardez comme elle est mignonne, elle prend d&#233;j&#224; des poses lascives, en se mordant n&#233;gligemment la l&#232;vre, l&#224;......
    ​


----------



## katelijn (28 Octobre 2006)

A ta place je ne prendrais *pas* le maquis


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> A ta place je ne prendrais *pas* le maquis


Roooooh, tu crois qu'il va m'en vouloir, que je n'aurais pas du prendre l'initiative?
Que j'aurais du laisser aux heureux parents le soin de rendre la nouvelle publique? 
Je n'ai pas pu r&#233;sister, que veux tu... 
Je sais que Patoch est pudique et discret &#224; ce sujet, mais tant de bonheur, j'ai voulu le partager... Je l'ai trop longtemps gard&#233; pour moi...


----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2006)

> Je sais que Patoch est pudique et discret à ce sujet, mais tant de bonheur, j'ai voulu le partager... Je l'ai trop longtemps gardé pour moi...


Il ne faut pas que j'oublie de féliciter Patoch..il sera surement ravi...


----------



## NED (28 Octobre 2006)

Ha c'est cool la maternit&#233; est en train de se remplir....
NICE !!!
Et f&#233;licitations aux parents.... 
 

PS : Backy ca te fait 2 rejetons au compteur..... ​


----------



## katelijn (28 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roooooh, tu crois qu'il va m'en vouloir, que je n'aurais pas du prendre l'initiative?
> Que j'aurais du laisser aux heureux parents le soin de rendre la nouvelle publique?
> Je n'ai pas pu résister, que veux tu...
> Je sais que Patoch est pudique et discret à ce sujet, mais tant de bonheur, j'ai voulu le partager... Je l'ai trop longtemps gardé pour moi...



Bofff ... ça te feras de l'entrainement ... pour le marathon ... God Luck, gay...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2006)

Le premier est pas très étonnant


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Bofff ... ça te feras de l'entrainement ... pour le marathon ... God Luck, gay...



Et en plus, il est gay, the guy ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## katelijn (29 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et en plus, il est gay, the guy ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Bon ça va là 
Tout le monde peux se tromper, non?:mouais: :rose: 

pffttttttt ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est amusant comme les couples se forment parfois à la surprise générale...
> Vous aviez peut être remarqué qu'on ne voyait plus trop Toumaï ces derniers temps.
> Elle était en convalescence, bien sûr!!
> La Horde était tenue au secret, mais maintenant que l'enfant est là, nous pouvons laisser éclater notre joie :
> ...



... Merdasse!!! On m'avait pourtant dit qu'un curetage au rateau à feuilles mortes, c'était imparable!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Merdasse!!! On m'avait pourtant dit qu'un curetage au rateau à feuilles mortes, c'était imparable!!!



Si tu l'enmènes chez des charlatans c'est normal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

J'ai mis un contrat sur la tronche de la môme!!!!
Chi tanti délais de trois mois!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai mis un contrat sur la tronche de la môme!!!!
> Chi tanti délais de trois mois!!!



C'est ma fille BackDré qui s'en charge ? Parce qu'elle n'en fait qu'une bouchée, contrat à négocier avec moi même, j'accepte CB, travelers chèques, or brut, argent liquide ...
Faut ben les éduquer ces gosses et l'éducation ça coûte des ronds


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Nâââââââân!!!!
Tu connais la pêche à la grenade?...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nâââââââân!!!!
> Tu connais la pêche à la grenade?...



Tu jettes sofiping d'ans l'eau


----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu jettes sofiping d'ans l'eau


Nan ! on se jette *avec* sofiping !!... dans l'eau ou ailleurs....  

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Oh.... Toi, tu ne vas pas tarder à te reproduire...


----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh.... Toi, tu ne vas pas tarder &#224; te reproduire...


Hum, hum ...   

_pour l'instant je bosse sur un "quasimodo".... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Monsieur Sa Majesté l'Amok et mademoiselle Macinside ont l'honneur mouais et l'avantage de vous faire part de la naissance de leur fille : Amockie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

On sait déjà qu'il y aura un côté de la tête où il ne faudra pas déposer d'objets de valeur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait un f&#252;hrer qui sait pas &#233;crire, quoi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca fait un führer qui sait pas écrire, quoi...


Certes... Mais deux bouches...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Monsieur Sa Majest&#233; l'Amok et mademoiselle Macinside ont l'honneur mouais et l'avantage de vous faire part de la naissance de leur fille : Amockie.



T'es sur que c'est pas un triolisme ? 

Parce que y'a comme le buste de Princess tatave () :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es sur que c'est pas un triolisme ?
> 
> Parce que y'a comme le buste de miss robertav :mouais:



Pô du tout, ils ont le même fournisseur de T-shirt, c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Ouais.. enfin quand on suit un peu on sait que Mackie est le fils d'Amok et de la Bengili...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Des amours incestueuses, en plus :affraid: Ils nous ont fait la totale, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

ouais bin maintenant que tout l'monde sait qu't'as glissé sur ma queue t'assume hein mon patouchounet:love: 

t'façons, j'le couve bien au chaud dans les profondeurs personne viendra m'le bouffer bande de requins malfaisants 

alors tu viens lui rendre visite quand tu veux:hein: :rateau: n'oublie pas ta dose d'oxygène hein, parce que l'aut jour t'as faillit clamecer  

en tant que ste patronne de la corse t'as intérêt à lui assurer ses arrières aussi 

sinon bébé va bien, il boit déjà tout son lolo et fait tous ses rototos comme il faut :love: tout l'portrait de son papa déjà:love: 

je vous informe officiellement que bobby est Le *Parrain* :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4036854 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. enfin quand on suit un peu on sait que Mackie est le fils d'Amok et de la Bengili...




Ca s'appelle comment quand on est le filleul du père de quelqu'un ?:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben un nioube  !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Donc je suis le nioube de mackie ? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

T'es le nioube de tout le monde !


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

_&#199;a fait un moment qu'on n&#8217;a pas vu d&#8217;hybridation visuelle en ces pages&#8230;


_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _Ça fait un moment qu'on na pas vu dhybridation visuelle en ces pages
> 
> 
> _



Normal... Bobbyactol a reçu un recommandé de Maître Torgnolucci, mon avocat...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Normal... Bobbyactol a reçu un recommandé de Maître Torgnolucci, mon avocat...


Autant dire qu'entre toi, BackCat, Amok et DocEvil j'ai eu beaucoup de courrier r&#233;cemment...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Et ça...

J'ai l'honneur de vous présenter le petit 

*Patochamin !*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Peut on faire voler une autruche ?

"Voil&#224; une int&#233;ressante question &#224; laquelle, nombre de struthiologues se sont us&#233; les neurones en vain, passant des conjectures les plus folles, aux applications les plus al&#233;atoires et dangereuses pour les oiseaux sus nomm&#233;s (remarquons ici que je ne parle pas de volatile).

L'autruche ne vole pas, ceci est un fait, bien que cette derni&#232;re appartienne au groupe zoologique des oiseaux. Nombre d'africains vous le diront, l'autruche, m&#234;me dans son milieu naturel, ne vole pas.
A cela plusieurs raisons dont une principale et quelques unes annexes que nous n'&#233;voquerons que tr&#232;s vite vu leur peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t scientique. La principale raison est celle du poids. En effet il n'est pas possible aux autruches de voler, car elles ne pourraient pas se poser sur les c&#226;bles &#233;lectriques aux c&#244;t&#233;s des hirondelles, pinsons, m&#233;sanges et autres piafs. Il en est de m&#234;me pour les antennes t&#233;l&#233; et les fr&#234;les brindilles des bordures de feuillage. Si certaines autruches s'y sont essay&#233;, elles l'ont toutes regrett&#233; et l'autruche &#233;tant un animal intelligent, l'exp&#233;rience des unes profite aux autres. Les autres raisons seraient le grand souci de son image et la petitesse de ses ailes. Au niveau de son image, il est vrai qu'un vol d'autruche d&#233;versant ses fientes aurait, du point de vue de la notori&#233;t&#233;, un impact d&#233;sastreux. On temp&#234;te suffisamment contre les pigeons. C'est &#233;galement une des raisons pour laquelle les vaches ne volent pas (outre le fait qu'elles n'ont pas d'ailes). L'autruche, animal hautement sociable, a pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; sacrifier les plaisirs a&#233;ronautiques &#224; l'autel de son image. Et comme en plus elle ne pouvait pas se poser sur les antennes, on comprend ais&#233;ment son choix.

Toutes ces raisons, ainsi que l'&#233;volution des esp&#232;ces, font qu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, le vol est pour l'autruche une impossibilit&#233;. Avec le temps et l'h&#233;r&#233;dit&#233;, l'autruche ne peut plus penser "vol". La nature &#233;tant bien faite, ne pouvant voler, l'id&#233;e leur en a &#233;t&#233; retir&#233;e. Il n'y a donc aucune frustration.

N&#233;anmoins, nous pouvons penser qu'il serait charitable de permettre &#224; cet oiseau de conna&#238;tre les joies du looping, de la boucle piqu&#233;e et pourquoi pas de la vrille &#224; plat sur le dos. Pourquoi pas, mais comment ?... Et c'est l&#224; que la science peut nous venir en aide. En effet, les r&#233;cents d&#233;veloppements de la physique f&#233;lino-beurrique ont permis des avanc&#233;es significatives en mati&#232;re d'antigravitation seule partie de la science avec l'art de la poudre &#224; canon et de ses d&#233;riv&#233;s aptes &#224; nous aider &#224; faire voler une autruche. Mais avant l'application, il nous faut revenir sur la physique f&#233;lino-beurrique.

Cette science repose sur deux postulats de bases d&#233;montr&#233;s par l'exp&#233;rience. Le premier de ces postulats est le principe de la tartine beurr&#233;e :


" Toute tartine pr&#233;alablement beurr&#233;e doit tomber sur la face beurr&#233;e"

Cet &#233;tat de fait est facilement d&#233;montr&#233; par l'exp&#233;rience. La d&#233;monstration peut s'effectuer de plusieurs mani&#232;res. Une tr&#232;s simple impliquant le principe de Murphy ("Si quelque chose peu se passer mal, alors &#231;a se passera mal") et une seconde plus th&#233;orique. Ne tombons pas dans la facilite et attaquons-nous &#224; l'aspect th&#233;orique de la d&#233;monstration. Une tartine beurr&#233;e ne peut que tomber sur sa face beurr&#233;e. On constate que du point de vue &#233;nerg&#233;tique, la variation d'&#233;nergie totale d'une tartine beurr&#233;e chutant est nulle ce qui est en tout point conforme au principe de conservation de l'&#233;nergie. De plus si la tartine tombe du c&#244;t&#233; beurr&#233;, une certaine quantit&#233; de beurre est perdue par la tartine et se r&#233;pand sur le sol. Il y a incontestablement augmentation de l'entropie du syst&#232;me. Pour respecter le troisi&#232;me principe de la thermodynamique une tartine doit  donc n&#233;cessairement tomber sur la face beurr&#233;e.

Le second postulat tenant de l'a&#233;rodynamique f&#233;line dit : "tout chat lanc&#233; d'une certaine hauteur tombe invariablement sur ses pattes". Postulat tr&#232;s ais&#233;ment v&#233;rifiable en lan&#231;ant un quelconque chat de n'importe quel &#233;tage. (Etage sup&#233;rieur au rez-de-chauss&#233;e).

La question &#233;tait donc : " que se passerait-il si on attachait une tartine beurr&#233;e sur le dos d'un chat (c&#244;t&#233; beurre apparent) avant de le lancer par une fen&#234;tre ?"

Les lois de la tartine beurr&#233;e stipulent de mani&#232;re d&#233;finitive que le beurre doit toucher le sol alors que les principes de l'a&#233;rodynamique f&#233;line r&#233;futent strictement la possibilit&#233; pour le chat d'atterrir sur le dos. Si l'assemblage du chat et de la tartine devait atterrir, la nature n'aurait aucun moyen de r&#233;soudre ce paradoxe. C'est pour cela qu'il ne tombe pas. C'est de cette mani&#232;re que le secret de l'antigravit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;couvert. Un Chat Tartine, s'il est lanc&#233; d'une fen&#234;tre, s'&#233;l&#232;vera &#224; une hauteur appropri&#233;e qui sera le point d'&#233;quilibre des forces de retournement f&#233;line et d'attraction beurri&#232;re. Ce point d'&#233;quilibre peut &#234;tre soigneusement modul&#233; en enlevant un peu de beurre pour le faire monter ou en enlevant quelques-unes des pattes du chat pour le faire descendre.

En attachant quelques Chats Tartines sur une autruche et en la lan&#231;ant d'une hauteur idoine, nous obtiendrons une autruche volante. &#201;l&#233;mentaire non.


Mais attention, ce syst&#232;me pr&#233;sente n&#233;anmoins des dangers. En effet si le chat arrive &#224; manger la tartine, la catastrophe est in&#233;vitable. Des recherches sont donc en cours pour trouver un beurre qui ne plaise pas aux chats. Le beurre de cacahu&#232;tes semble tr&#232;s prometteur et les exp&#233;rimentations sont en cours.

Ceci permettra aux autruches de satisfaire leur r&#234;ve secret (et inconscient) : S'envoler telle Remedios* la belle. Mais ceci est une toute autre histoire."

Philippe Allemand, Ostricher (&#224; prononcer _Oh ce tricheur !_)

*Personnage de _Cent ans de solitude_ : Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Peut on faire voler une autruche ?
> et blablabla......





là ce n'est pas la cigogne qui est emmechée mais l'autruche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> là ce n'est pas la cigogne qui est emmechée mais l'autruche



Ma chère dinde, entre volatiles nous pouvons trinquer  

N'êtes vous point la marraine d'Amockie.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ma chère dinde, entre volatiles nous pouvons trinquer
> N'êtes vous point la marraine d'Amockie.





haaaaaaaaa non, je ne suis la marraine de personne !!!!    

les chers filleuls ne se rappellent de leur marraine que a noel et a leur anniversaire !!:mouais:


----------



## Dory (3 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> les chers filleuls ne se rappellent de leur marraine que a noel et a leur anniversaire !!:mouais:



Et encore...juste pour prendre l'enveloppe..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Dory a dit:


> Et encore...juste pour prendre l'enveloppe..



Tu peux te brosser pour Noël, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

ben alors.........personne accouche ce soir ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben patoch &#224; accouch&#233; ce soir sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben patoch à accouché ce soir sur la page précédente...



Je te dis pas de quoi tu vas acoucher demain matin, avec le cassoulet que tu vas te manger, toi...


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

&#8220;gagn&#233;&#8221;


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2006)

_Mmelle LacousinepleindRhum et Mr SilvYooo !
vous annonce la naissance de leur fils :
*Silvrhum !!!*_





:love:  _Un vrai lascard des airs?_ :love: 

_Les parains et maraines sont invités 
à la buvette de l'aérodrome du chatiôt, il y aura un concert de Gorillaz !!....

 _​


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2006)

'tain !!... :afraid: :afraid:

Vite !! Un "_stinger_", quelqu'un ?!.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

Mister Teo and Mistress Globalcut are proudly present their silly familly !


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2006)

Ho qui sont mignons !!!


----------



## philire (8 Novembre 2006)

On la rencontre en montagne, où elle vit avec de nombreux demi-frères...
... c'est *chokokCat*!... :love:


----------

